# Have I messed up gonal-f?



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

Sort of think I made a mistake. I been injecting for 5 days with gonal-f 2 x 112.5 a night.

I am sure the nurse said do one remove the needle and do a second one but I just got my paperwork ready for my scan tomorrow and it just says 112.5 .

Does this matter? I asked my husband and he said he was sure the nurse said twice a night too.

Absolutely dreading my scan now tomorrow!!! 

Anyone else ever thought they made a mistake like this?

X


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hiya, in my experience, I did one injection of gonal f a day, let your clinic know tomorrow what you have been doing, I am sure you will be fine, if you have been taking too much I am sure they will adjust your intake over the next few days, good luck on your journey, try not to worry too much about it xxxx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for that. I will let them know.

I feel fine in myself just a little bit of bloating now. I think when they explained it all I was an emotional wreck, they messed up our short protocol and called us in urgently and I started injections day 5 of AF instead of 2/3.

Deep breaths and a good night sleep is in order  
X


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi try not to worry too much when they do your scan they will see how your follies are doing 112.5 is a really low dose anyway so you should be ok. I was on the same dose on my first cycle but I just had to do it once a day . If you have injected too much it might just mean you won't have to stimm for as long your follicles may have developed a bit quicker . Did you have a lot of follies to begin with? 

Tricia xx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Tricia,

I have pcos quite severe cysts on my ovaries. The nurse said she hasn't seen any that bad in a long time and showed me during my baseline scan.

Explained all the risks of OHSS and everything and said we can start now or your delayed until July due to their mess up so we said go.

Maybe they did put me on a higher dose because of how late I was starting stimming? God ivf is sooo confusing.

X


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Your dose is low so I don't think you've got any need to worry , ivf is so hard you worry every step of the way , it's so bad that they messed up your starting date !! 
I know it's hard but try and stay focused and positive , I'm sure all will be fine and you'll have loads of lovely follies growing  

Best of luck tomorrow let us know how you get on xx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had 15 follicles on my right and 11 on my left. Oooops!! Lol!

My amh is 138? That doesn't mean a thing to me. All follicles are between 8-11mm so  now on gonal-f 75 a night and certitode? (Think that's how u spell it)

They are hoping for EC next Thursday/Friday 

Xx


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a good amount of follies well done  they usually look to get them around 20mm  for EC. So your well on your way .

Certitude is the important one it stops you ovulating ! See told you not to worry  

Best of luck  xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Lornam just reading your post and sounds like we are on similar treatment. I too have polysistic ovaries but not the syndrome.

Had my baseline scan yesterday they counted 20 on one ovary and 15 on the other, not sure if they were counting cysts or follicles? So confusing. Anyway I am starting on 100 mg gonal f and then going into cetrocide too. 
My amh was also high but cannot remember wha!
They do not really say much just what the results are so hard to know if things are good or bad. 
Where are you having your treatment? X


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi perla,

It does sound similar!! Are you doing a long or short protocol? We are doing short.

At my first baseline scan they showed me all my cysts on the screen and then on my scan yesterday showed me all the follicles. Have you started your injections yet?

All my treatment is being down at university hospital of wales in cardiff, where are you having yours done?

X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Lorna, ours is at Bourn hall in Essex. Bit confused as to what they were counting yesterday at baseline, follicles or cysts? 
Ours is short I think, couple of weeks? Gonal f then cetrocide. Start injections tomorrow x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey, 

Sounds like they were counting your cysts if you havnt started injections yet. Yep sp is a couple of weeks 

I like the gonal-f injection but the cetrotide I started last night - not good for me. My stomach is really bloated now and tender and I'm in a bit of pain so the injections are starting to hurt now as I do them!!

When have they said u would have eg? Xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi yes I think you're right! Do you mean egg collection? If so very end of April! Do my first gonal f tonight xx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes sorry meant egg collection. 

good luck with your first injection  xx


----------

